# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  1o meeting 2009 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 7/1 FloCafe Ζεας

## smarag

Χρονια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονια σε όλους

Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (ρέντης, Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Flocafe Marina Zeas. 
Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα. 
Άμεσος μετά τον απογευματινό μας καφέ, θα πάμε για το βραδυνό μας φαγητό στον Ηλία.
Αντε να βλεπω συμμετοχες...

----------


## pkent79

Πώπω... κάθε βδομάδα το κάνουμε πλέον;
Πότε θα προλάβουμε να χωνέψουμε αυτά που τρώμε στον Ηλία;

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω αλλά μάλλον θα έχω κάποια συνάντηση με συναδέλφους για να βγάλουμε θέματα εξετάσεων.  ::

----------


## kinglyr

Καλή χρονιά,

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω, δεν είναι σίγουρο γιατι έχω πλέξει...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

τι έχεις πλέξει πουλόβερ η σταυροβελονιά?

----------


## mojiro

> Καλή χρονιά,
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω, δεν είναι σίγουρο γιατι έχω πλέξει...


φερε και το εργόχειρο μαζί  ::

----------


## prometheus

> Καλή χρονιά,
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω, δεν είναι σίγουρο γιατι έχω πλέξει...  ... *τα μαλλιά μου μπούκλες*

----------


## sv1ceb

μια απο τα ιδια και για μενα ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## smarag

Θα καθυστερίσω λίγο να έρθω στο meeting λόγο απροοπτου.

----------


## SV1EFT

Τι έχεις πλέξη και εσύ τα μαλλιά σου μπούκλες?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kinglyr

Ναι μπούκλες με ντεκαπάζ για αδυνάτισμα, ουτως ώστε να μην φένονται τα περιτά κιλά από τον ηλία...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## prometheus

Κύριοι, δυστυχώς δεν με βλέπω για το βράδυ. Είμαι πτώμα και ακόμη πιο δυστυχώς δουλεύω μετά ...  ::  

Ελπίζω να τραβήξετε καμιά φωτό ..... από τις μπούκλες του Γιάνναρου ... εεεε τη στραβοβελονιά ήθελα να πω.

Να περάσετε καλά !!!

----------


## nikpanGR

XORIS SXOLIA....

----------


## kabaiver

Άσε τα σουβλάκια Γιάννη και γύρνα στη δουλειά. Το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο σε χρειάζεται!

----------


## kinglyr

μπράβο ρε Νίκο πάνω που τελείωνα το σκασκολ...  ::

----------


## sv1ceb

Τι εγινε δεν εχουμε συναντηση σημερα νηστικοι θα μεινουμε?

----------


## smarag

> Τι εγινε δεν εχουμε συναντηση σημερα νηστικοι θα μεινουμε?


Βρέ τάκη , 

Σήμερα είναι Τρίτη. Βέβαια και αύριο δέν ξέρω άν θα κάνουμε meeting θα γράψουμε άν είναι.

----------


## nikpanGR

oλο μυστήριο είσαι βρε smarag.....πωπωπω....

----------


## smarag

ναι ναι ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> oλο μυστήριο είσαι βρε smarag.....πωπωπω....


Αυτή είναι η γοητεία του...  ::

----------


## kinglyr

Ναι, άντε Σταύρο, τι έγινε το ξέχασες οτι σαν κλειδοκράτωρας της περιοχής  ::  πρέπει να αναρτήσεις μήνυμα, εξάλλου μας την έκανες την προηγούμενη φορά, οπότε την δόση μας δεν την πήραμε...  ::  Πάλι δεν θα σε δούμε??? θα αρχήσουμε να εμφανίζουμε σύνδρομα στέρισης...  ::

----------


## kinglyr

... και να δείς εγώ μόλις σε δώ τι σου χω...
σου πλεξα ενα σκασκολάκι την προηγούμενη φορά... μούρλια...  ::

----------


## smarag

ΟΚ τότε αφου το θέλετε.

Meeting σήμερα στις 20:30 στο φλόκαφε. Την προήγούμενη φόρα που δέν ήρθα ήταν επείδη ήμουν άρωστός και είχα και πυρετό.

----------


## smarag

3ο meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 16/1 FloCafe Ζεας

Για οικονομία στα posts.  ::

----------


## kinglyr

Α οπότε μια χαρά, με το σκασκολάκι θα μου γίνεις και καλά.... τέλεια...
Το σωστό δώρο στον σωστό άνθρωπο...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## smarag

> Α οπότε μια χαρά, με το σκασκολάκι θα μου γίνεις και καλά.... τέλεια...
> Το σωστό δώρο στον σωστό άνθρωπο...


Για πές μου τώρα πώς είναι ? σκασκολάκι ή κασκολάκι ???

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## kinglyr

ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ, ονομάζεται σκασκολάκι της συνομοταξίας των εύκαμπτων σκασκολοειδών !!!!  ::  
Είναι (αμα δείς και τις φωτο της προηγούμενης συνάντησης που στο έμπλεξα) για την ακρίβεια 2,899231244294515522 μέτρα μάκρος με 9,9999999999999 εκατοστά πλάτος, μαύρο, βαμβακερό, πλένεται στους 60ο C, βάζοντας μόνο ariel και μαλακτικό για να γίνεται πιο ανάλαφρο το άγγιγμα του όταν το περνάς γύρω από τον λαιμό και βασικά, επειδή δεν βρήκα κλωστή από ανθρακονήματα αν και είχα ζητήσει από τον papashark να φέρει, είναι 100% μαλλί από πρόβατα τα οποία είχαν βοσκήσει στα ακαρναϊκά ώρη την περίοδο 2004-2007 και ήταν οικονένεια αλλά τα τσακώσαμε με μια αυτοσχέδια παγίδα που την είχαμε βρεί στο μοναστηράκι μόνο 30€ και την είχε φτιάξει ένας τσαγγάρης, μια μέρα που βαριότανε και δεν είχε δουλειά να τσαγγαρέψει όπως εγώ λόγου χάρη τώρα, που κάθομαι και σου εξηγώ όλα αυτά............................

ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ...  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Θα σου αρέσει, ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΥΛΑ.  ::

----------


## kinglyr

Α και που σαι...
Τα υπόλοιπα για το σκασκόλ και τον τσαγγάρη όπως επίσης πως πιάσαμε τα πρόββατα που κουβαλούσαν το μαλλί με το οποίο σου έμπλεξα το σκασκολάκι, θα στα πώ στο meeting γιατι τώρα πρέπει να πάω ...........................




.... τουαλέτα
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kinglyr

*ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!*

Μάλλον θα έρθει ο Trackman και ο κώστας... οπότε θα έχουμε τρελλό μασα-meeting !!!
(Ας πάρει καποιος τον Ηλία τηλέφωνο να μας κρατήσει καμιά 5 μερίδες κωτομπέϊκον παρακαλώ...)

----------


## smarag

ωραια άντε να μαζευόμαστε σιγά σιγά.

----------


## mojiro

> *ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Μάλλον θα έρθει ο Trackman και ο κώστας... οπότε θα έχουμε τρελλό μασα-meeting !!!
> (Ας πάρει καποιος τον Ηλία τηλέφωνο να μας κρατήσει καμιά 5 μερίδες κωτομπέϊκον παρακαλώ...)



έχεις ξεφύγει  ::  I like you  ::

----------


## prometheus

Τί έγινε ρε παιδιά ? σκασκολάκια διαβάζω, επιδρομή στου Ηλία σε ανύποπτο χρόνο .... τελικά οι εξελίξεις στο δίκτυο τρέχουν με τις ταχύτητες του RF ...

Σας παρακαλώ κύριοι, να του πάρουμε όμως κάτι του παιδιού, μην τρώει τα χέρια του με τα καλαμάκια ...  ::

----------


## kinglyr

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια....  ::   ::   ::  
@prometheus: "Ραπτική διπλοβελονιάς" !!!!  ::  .... τέλεια !!! θα μπορώ να τελείωνω τα σκασκολάκια στο μισό χρόνο...  ::  
Άσε που θα μπορώ να βάζω και φερμουάρ.... ούρε γλέντια... θα μπορώ να φτιάχνω και μαξιλαράκια για τα ταρατσοPC για να κάθονται ποιο αναπαυτικά στην κρύα ταράτσα τον χειμώνα...  ::  
Αμα είναι να μου την πάρετε, να κανονήσω με τον Μιμίκο να μου στήλει διπλή παραγγελία μαλλί την επόμενη βδομάδα, άμα είναι να προλάβω δευτέρα μέχρι τετάρτη να φτιάξω καμιά 30αρια σκασκολάκια άντε και καμιά 10αρια μαξιλαράκια...  :: 
(για να πάρω και την επιδότηση των 20κιλών ακατέργαστο κοτόπουλο, σπάλα, αγρινίου, 3,95€ το κιλό, να το πλάσω μπιφτεκάκια για τα άρρωστα σαλιγγάρια μου)  ::

----------


## smarag

παμέ για νέο meeting την τετάρτη 4ο meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 23/1 FloCafe Ζεας , για να βλέπω συμμετοχές.

Kinglyr: Παρε το σκασκολάκι σου και έλα  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Στα meeting πρέπει να βγαίνει και κανένα Link...έτσι δεν είναι?Στον Πειραιά έχει καιρό να βγεί Link απο το meeting.....Για οργανωθήτε.......

----------


## kinglyr

::  Ψεύτης !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ρε γάτε πρίν από κανα μήνα δεν βγάλαμε από το meeting το λινκ virtual2- prometheus???  ::  
Ασε τωρα αυτά τα σάπια, κάτι άλλο θέλεις εσύ να μας πείς και το είπες με σπόντα... δεν σου χω πεί την στέκα να την βαστάς ίσια???  ::  
Εγώ πάντως θα έρθω και θα φέρω και το σκασκόλ μου...

----------


## nikpanGR

Για άλλον χτυπάνε οι καμπάνες ξέρει αυτός......  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Λίγο ποιο πριν ή λιγο ποιο μετά και θα ερχόμουν να σας δω μετά απο πολύ καιρό...
αλλά 8 έχω Ορειβατικό meeting που δεν μπορώ να χάσω λόγω πληροφόρησης ενδεχόμενης εκδρομής...

----------


## prometheus

> Λίγο ποιο πριν ή λιγο ποιο μετά και θα ερχόμουν να σας δω μετά απο πολύ καιρό...
> αλλά 8 έχω Ορειβατικό meeting που δεν μπορώ να χάσω λόγω πληροφόρησης ενδεχόμενης εκδρομής...


Το λίγο πιο μετά γίνεται εύκολα ... γύρω στις 23:00 στου Ηλία ? καλά είναι ή θα ψάχνεις τα μονοπάτια ?  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Λίγο ποιο πριν ή λιγο ποιο μετά και θα ερχόμουν να σας δω μετά απο πολύ καιρό...
> αλλά 8 έχω Ορειβατικό meeting που δεν μπορώ να χάσω λόγω πληροφόρησης ενδεχόμενης εκδρομής...
> 
> 
> Το λίγο πιο μετά γίνεται εύκολα ... γύρω στις 23:00 στου Ηλία ? καλά είναι ή θα ψάχνεις τα μονοπάτια ?


στο γνωστό φαγάδικο?
τότε μέσσσσαααααα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Eλα να μου εξηγήσεις κι όλας γιατί δεν απαντάτε σαν πειθαρχική επιτροπή στα e-mail moy?oeo?

----------


## lambrosk

> Eλα να μου εξηγήσεις κι όλας γιατί δεν απαντάτε σαν πειθαρχική επιτροπή στα e-mail moy?oeo?


διάβασε το κατασταρικό αγαπητέ...
εμείς δεν είμαστε για να δινουμε απαντήσεις είμαστε για να καλούμαστε να επιβάλουμε την τάξη όταν μας έχουν δωθεί συσγκεκριμένα στοιχεία ,
ούτε τους ντετέκτιβ κάνουμε ...
εκτελεστικό όργανο είμαστε και όχι διερευνητικο!  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Eλα να μου εξηγήσεις κι όλας γιατί δεν απαντάτε σαν πειθαρχική επιτροπή στα e-mail moy?oeo?
> 
> 
> διάβασε το κατασταρικό αγαπητέ...
> εμείς δεν είμαστε για να δινουμε απαντήσεις είμαστε για να καλούμαστε να επιβάλουμε την τάξη όταν μας έχουν δωθεί συσγκεκριμένα στοιχεία ,
> ούτε τους ντετέκτιβ κάνουμε ...
> εκτελεστικό όργανο είμαστε και όχι διερευνητικο!


Λάμπρο αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν ανοίγετε καν τα pm με τις αποδείξεις?γιατι έχω στείλει πολλά και ακόμα βρίσκονται στο pm box μου,δεν θέλω να ακούω δικαιολογίες............απλά δεν θέλετε να το κάψετε...Thats all........
Δεν έχω τίποτα μαζί σου σαν Λάμπρος..........απλά δεν μ αρέσει η αδιαφάνεια και οι λαμογιές.......και οι δικαιολογίες αυτού του τύπου.......
Ξέρεις πολύ καλά αν σε εκτιμώ η όχι...........  :: αλλά απλά δεν μ αρέσει να με περνάτε για Μ@λ@κ@...και εμένα και εκατοντάδες άλλα μη μέλη.....

----------


## lambrosk

θα έρθει και η στιγμή...
στην επόμενη Γ.Σ.  ::

----------


## smarag

Λάμπρο,

Σε περίμενω το βράδυ  ::

----------


## kinglyr

ωραία, βλέπω αφού θα έρθεί και ο Λάμπρος και θα γίνει μάχη  ::  , θα φέρω και κάτι καινούργια αλεξίσφαιρα σκασκολάκια να δοκιμάσουμε, τα οποία έχουν ενσωματωμένη την νέα μου patent pending πατέντα μου που ονομάζεται bullet proximity radar και shield  ::  η οποία ανιχνεύει την κίνηση οποιουδήποτε κινούμενου στόχου προς τον φορέα του σκασκόλ  ::  και κινάει αντίστοιχα την δεξιά ή την αριστερή γλώσσα του σκασκόλ για να αποκρούσει την απειλή  ::   ::   ::  ...
Αυτό το σκασκόλ είναι φτιαγμένο με τα καλύτερα, τελευταίας τεχνολογίας διαστημικά υλικά, όπως microfiber και ανθρακονήματα  ::  παρόμοια με αυτά που χρησιμοποιεί η NASA, μόνο που εγώ τα πέρνω από μια στάνη κοντά στον ασπρόπυργο...  :: 
(τι γράφει ο άνθρωπος ε??? και να φανταστείτε οτι στο σχολείο δεν είμουν καθόλου καλός στην έκθεση  :: )

----------


## smarag

Μήπώς να κάνουμε μία ομάδικη να πάρουμε και εμείς τα σκασκολάκια σου ???  ::

----------


## kinglyr

κάτσε πρώτα να τα δοκιμάσουμε αν αντέχουν τα χτυπήματα του Λάμπρου και βλέπουμε...  ::   ::   :: 
(πάντως για καλο και για κακό θα φέρω και το κουτάκι πρώτων βοηθειών που έχω στο αυτοκίνητο...  ::  )

----------


## lambrosk

α. δεν είμαι επιθετικός
β. δεν πρόκυται να γίνει μάχη
γ. ούτε κουβέντα περι Πειθαρχικής με τα άλλα 2 μέλη απόντα
δ. έρχομαι να δω φίλους που έχω καιρόνα δω και έχω πεθυμίσει...
φιλιά!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> α. δεν είμαι επιθετικός
> β. δεν πρόκυται να γίνει μάχη
> γ. ούτε κουβέντα περι Πειθαρχικής με τα άλλα 2 μέλη απόντα
> δ. έρχομαι να δω φίλους που έχω καιρόνα δω και έχω πεθυμίσει...
> φιλιά!


Με το καλό να έρθεις.....όπως προτιμάς......ίσως έχεις και δίκιο στην τελική....

----------


## lambrosk

μόλις γύρισα απο την συνάντηση των Βριλησίων συνεπώς και δεν με είδατε και δεν σας είδα...
ελπίζω την επόμενη φοράνα είναι λίγο πιο χαλαρό το πρόγραμμα...

----------


## prometheus

Εμένα χθες με έφαγε η περιπέτεια ... το DR έμεινε από μπαταρία, το παράτησα στη δουλειά στο Μαρούσι και για να πνήξω τον πόνο μου πήγα για φαγητό. Ήμουν σπίτι 22:30 χωρίς μηχανάκι και με μια κοιλιά τούμπανο. Αγαπητοί εν awmn αδελφοί, θα αναπληρώσω τις απουσίες  ::   ::   :: 
και τα χαμένα σκασκολάκια  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

έχασες ,,κάποιος έσκασε μύτη μαζί με μία θέα-θεα πραγματική,και τα χρειαστήκαμε όλοι........................
Πω πω ρε που...... μου ένα κορμι ........Μπράβο στο γούστο του 10 στα 10 με τονο...

----------


## lambrosk

> Εμένα χθες με έφαγε η περιπέτεια ... το DR έμεινε από μπαταρία, το παράτησα στη δουλειά στο Μαρούσι και για να πνήξω τον πόνο μου πήγα για φαγητό. Ήμουν σπίτι 22:30 χωρίς μηχανάκι και με μια κοιλιά τούμπανο. Αγαπητοί εν awmn αδελφοί, θα αναπληρώσω τις απουσίες   
> και τα χαμένα σκασκολάκια


χαχαχα δεν σου χω πεί να μην πέρνεις Suzuki... ?  ::   ::   ::  (και το καινούριο μου παπί Suzuki είναι...)
πόσο μάλλον και εντούρο... 
τελικά μόνο με αυτό είσαι τώρΑ?

----------


## prometheus

> έχασες ,,κάποιος έσκασε μύτη μαζί με μία θέα-θεα πραγματική,και τα χρειαστήκαμε όλοι........................
> Πω πω ρε που...... μου ένα κορμι ........Μπράβο στο γούστο του 10 στα 10 με τονο...


έλα ρε συ  ::  έμαθε κανείς όνομα ? μήπως την έχω πετύχει πουθενά στον Όλυμπο ...  ::   ::  




> τελικά μόνο με αυτό είσαι τώρΑ?


ναι ... και θα παραμείνω μόνο με αυτό για κάνα χρόνο ακόμη.
Το DR μπορεί μέσα στην Αθήνα να είναι ιδανικό εργαλείο, αλλά διαβάζω για κάτι εκδρομές εκτός και ...  ::

----------


## kinglyr

> έχασες ,,κάποιος έσκασε μύτη μαζί με μία θέα-θεα πραγματική,και τα χρειαστήκαμε όλοι........................
> Πω πω ρε που...... μου ένα κορμι ........Μπράβο στο γούστο του 10 στα 10 με τονο...


ρε παιδιά, με 'χει φάει η περιέργεια.....  ::  
Ποιός έσκασε μύτη με θεά και δεν το είδα εγώ???  :: 
(τελικά με 'χει φάει το πλέξιμο και χάνω τα καλύτερα μου φένεται...  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## smarag

παμέ για νέο meeting την τετάρτη 5ο meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 30/1 FloCafe Ζεας , για να βλέπω συμμετοχές.

----------


## nikpanGR

εγώ είμαι στεναχωρημένος ...πολύ στεναχωρημένος.....πάρα πολύ στεναχωρημένος.....μα πάρα πολύ στεναχωρημένος.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## smarag

> εγώ είμαι στεναχωρημένος ...πολύ στεναχωρημένος.....πάρα πολύ στεναχωρημένος.....μα πάρα πολύ στεναχωρημένος.....


Τι έγινε Νίκο ? Ποιος σε πείραξε ???

----------


## nikpanGR

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=35539

----------


## kinglyr

Να έρθω???

----------


## smarag

> Να έρθω???


και βέβαια να έρθεις.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Να έρθω???


με την θεά η χωρις?  ::

----------


## kinglyr

::

----------


## lambrosk

αμα δεν βρέχει και τελειώσω απο μια πίτα νωρίς θα έρθω αργά κατα τις 23.00 και εγώ λογικά......

----------


## sv1ceb

Σαυρο αν μπορεις φερε μαζι σου ενα panel 19αρι για τους 5ghz δεν εχω το κιν να σε παρω. ευχαριστω αν μπορεις στειλε μου απαντηση απο εδω.

----------


## smarag

Νέο 6ο meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 6/2 FloCafe Ζεας. Σας περιμένουμεεεεε  ::

----------


## smarag

> Να έρθω???


Εσύ θα έρθεις ? Γιατι σε έχουμε χάσει τελευταία.

----------


## kinglyr

πολύ ταράτσα, και πλέξιμο ρε σταύρο...  ::   ::   ::  
δεν προλαβαίνω...  ::  
(αφού να φανταστείς έπαθα και λουμπάκο)  ::  
θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω, πάντως την τετάρτη αυτή γιατι σας έχω πεθυμίσει...

----------


## sv1ceb

Θα ειμαι εκει Σταυρο αν μπορεις φερε το μαζι σου φιλε μου ευχαριστω

----------


## Dreamweaver

Ερχομαι....

----------


## kinglyr

sorry που δεν ηρθα την τετάρτη, αλλά ήμουν στο νοσοκομείο...  ::  
πιστεύω την άλλη βδομάδα να μου χει περάσει και να κατέβω επι τέλους  ::

----------


## smarag

περαστικά.

----------


## kinglyr

ευχαριστώ σταύρο ...
ευχαριστώ μάριε...

----------


## Dreamweaver

περαστικα και απο εμενα Bags .

----------


## bedazzled

> περαστικα και απο εμενα Bags .


Ποιός είναι ο σακούλας;  ::

----------


## smarag

Νέο, 7ο meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 13/2 FloCafe Ζεας. Σας περιμένουμεεεεε

----------


## smarag

Αύριο meeting μην ξεχνιομαστέ.

----------


## mojiro

-

----------


## smarag

> -


Σήμερα meeting...

----------


## smarag

Νέο  ::  8ο meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 20/2 FloCafe Ζεας

Σας περιμένουμε όλους.  ::

----------


## kinglyr

από τόσο νωρίς το γράφεις?

----------


## smarag

> από τόσο νωρίς το γράφεις?



Οταν το γράφω αργά δέν το βλέπετε !!!

 ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

Τα λεμε μεσαααααααααααααααααααααααααα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## smarag

Νέο  ::  9ο meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 27/2 FloCafe Ζεας

----------


## nikpanGR

> Νέο  9ο meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 27/2 FloCafe Ζεας


αλήθεια τα meeting αυτά γιατί γίνονται?Αφού link δεν βγαίνουν πλέον....ή κάνω λάθος?Αν γίνονται μόνο για τον ''Ηλία'' είμαι μέσα........για κοντινά link όμως δεν βλέπω φώς.........Μας πιάσανε οι εγωισμοί βλέπετε....ή λέω ψέμματα????οεο?  ::   :: για να αφήσουμε λοιπόν τους εγωισμούς και να κάνουμε κανένα Link...ante nte...

----------


## smarag

γινονται γιατι έτσι μας αρέσει να μαζευόμαστε κάθε τετάρτη.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> γινονται γιατι έτσι μας αρέσει να μαζευόμαστε κάθε τετάρτη.


Μήπως όμως έχουμε χάσει λίγο τον στόχο μας?Παρασυρόμενοι....Λέω εγώ τώρα...
Και εμένα μου αρέσει να βλεπόμαστε κάθε Τετάρτη.....δεν λέω.....αλλά με ποιό στόχο?μόνο την παρέα?αν είναι έτσι οκ...και πάλι μέσα είμαι.....(και μην μου πείτε γιατι γράφω στο forum.....)..

----------


## smarag

Ωπα! Ναι εσύ δεν είχες *BAN* ? Τι έγινε τώρα και γράφεις ???

----------


## Dreamweaver

i'm comming

----------


## nikpanGR

> Ωπα! Ναι εσύ δεν είχες *BAN* ? Τι έγινε τώρα και γράφεις ???


Απλά έληξε.όλα λήγουν κάποια στιγμή.....ακόμα και τα *BAN* ,,,,  ::

----------


## papashark

> Η δημοσίευση δημιουργήθηκε από τον/την nikpanGR που βρίσκετε στην λίστα παράβλεψης.


Οποιανού δεν του αρέσει, απλά δεν έρχετε...

----------


## smarag

Meeting σήμερα Ο.Π.Ε. 10ο meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 5/3 FloCafe Ζεας

----------


## Dreamweaver

Τα λεμε εκει then....  ::

----------


## prometheus

Πω πω ο βροχερός καιρός μου ανοίγει την όρεξη. Άσε που στο ναυτικό μας έχουν ξεκωλλώσει και νιώθω μια μόνιμη λιγουρίτσα  ::  

Λοιπόν κύριοι ???

----------


## papashark

Eλα, θα κυνηγήσουμε τα ζα που ξύπνησαν, και θα τα σφάξουμε για να τα φάμε !

----------


## nikpanGR

..........  ::  .........ΓΚΑΟΥ

----------


## prometheus

> Eλα, θα κυνηγήσουμε τα ζα που ξύπνησαν, και θα τα σφάξουμε για να τα φάμε !


Όπως ανέφερα ήδη, η θητεία στο ναυτικό είναι εξαντλητική και δεν μπορώ να αναλλώνομαι στο κυνήγι .... κάτι σε ψόφιο και έτοιμο σερβιρισμένο παίζει ?  :: 

Τα λέμε το βράδυ  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Eλα, θα κυνηγήσουμε τα ζα που ξύπνησαν, και θα τα σφάξουμε για να τα φάμε !
> 
> 
> Όπως ανέφερα ήδη, η θητεία στο ναυτικό είναι εξαντλητική και δεν μπορώ να αναλλώνομαι στο κυνήγι .... κάτι σε ψόφιο και έτοιμο σερβιρισμένο παίζει ? 
> 
> Τα λέμε το βράδυ


Θα σε βολέψουμε, αρκεί να προσέχεις να φτύνεις τα βόλια

----------


## prometheus

δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι το σημερινό meeting θα μείνει στην ιστορία ....  :: 
ήδη γουστάρω τρελλά  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Όλα τα meeting του Πειραιά στην ιστορία έχουν μείνει......Ιστορικά....και ανιστόρητα  :: Αφού κατάφερα τον papashark να αρχίσει να γράφει πάλι στο forum,τίποτα δεν είναι αδύνατο πλέον σε αυτή την ζωή....  :: καιρός να αλλάξει και το avatar του , όπως παρακάτω...

----------


## bedazzled

> ..........  .........ΓΚΑΟΥ


..........  ::  .........ΠΙΟΥ

----------


## Philip

έχει τίποτα σήμερα ?

----------


## acoul

> έχει τίποτα σήμερα ?


αν είναι να περάσεις να κατέβω και εγώ !!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

να ξεκινήσω ή είναι αργά?

----------


## prometheus

Όντως το σημερινό meeting έμεινε στην ιστορία ... έπινα τις μπύρες μόνος μου.  :: 
Τελικά δεν κάνετε για προκοπή οι ΠΕραιώτες.  ::  
και μουσική υπόκρουση ... πίκρανες το φαντάρο, το φαντάρο (δις)

Ως την επόμενη φορά ...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Όντως το σημερινό meeting έμεινε στην ιστορία ... έπινα τις μπύρες μόνος μου. 
> Τελικά δεν κάνετε για προκοπή οι ΠΕραιώτες.  
> και μουσική υπόκρουση ... πίκρανες το φαντάρο, το φαντάρο (δις)
> 
> Ως την επόμενη φορά ...


Καλά πως τα κατάφερες και δεν είδες τόσο κόσμο...

Ησουν και άτοιχος γιατί εγώ τελείωσα κατά τις 10:30 και δεν έπιανε το κινητό μου εκεί που ήμουν

----------


## smarag

> Όντως το σημερινό meeting έμεινε στην ιστορία ... έπινα τις μπύρες μόνος μου. 
> Τελικά δεν κάνετε για προκοπή οι ΠΕραιώτες.  
> και μουσική υπόκρουση ... πίκρανες το φαντάρο, το φαντάρο (δις)
> 
> Ως την επόμενη φορά ...


καλά εισαι απαράδεκτος. 

1ον είμουν εκεί απο τις 9:00 δεν σε είδα, 2ον βρε παιδί μου γιατι δέν πήρες ένα τηλέφωνο ???

----------


## smarag

Λοιπόν νέο meeting 12ο meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 19/3 FloCafe Ζεας

Σας περιμένουμε όλους.  ::

----------


## prometheus

> καλά εισαι απαράδεκτος.


Γιατί να το κρύψομεν άλλωστε ? 



> 1ον είμουν εκεί απο τις 9:00 δεν σε είδα, 2ον βρε παιδί μου γιατι δέν πήρες ένα τηλέφωνο ???


1ον ήμουν εκεί από τις 20:30 σε τραπεζάκι ακριβώς έξω από τη πόρτα. Άρα αν είχες μπει στο μαγαζί όπως συνηθίζεται από τους κοινούς θνητούς θα σε έβλεπα.... εκτός αν η μια μπύρα μου κάνει κακό ...  ::  
2ον δεν έχω το τηλεφωνό σου καρντιά μου.  :: 

Ελπίζω αυτή τη Τετάρτη να είμαι πάλι έξω.

----------


## psp104

Έχω κι εγώ ρεπό την Τετάρτη,οπότε θα περάσω μια βόλτα.Καιρό έχω να σας δώ..

----------


## Dreamweaver

> Λοιπόν νέο meeting 12ο meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 19/3 FloCafe Ζεας
> 
> Σας περιμένουμε όλους.



τα λεμε μεσαααααα  ::   ::

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> καλά εισαι απαράδεκτος.
> 
> 
> Γιατί να το κρύψομεν άλλωστε ? 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ρε σύ αφού ποτέ δέν έρχομαι απο την μπρος πόρτα έρχόμαι απο την πίσω πήγες και έκατσες και έξω που να σε δούμε. Τι να πώ εύχομαι να είσαι έξω την επόμενη φορά.

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> Λοιπόν νέο meeting 12ο meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 19/3 FloCafe Ζεας
> 
> Σας περιμένουμε όλους. 
> 
> 
> 
> τα λεμε μεσαααααα


Όλο έτσι απαντάς κάθε φόρα και μετά δέν έρχεσε  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Dreamweaver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> ...


Κλασικός α-γου-μου-νί!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Dreamweaver
> 
> ...



αχχχχ..... τι κανουν τα Se3oualika προβληματα.............  ::   ::  
Use this to help your self...

http://www.byteme.awmn/browse.php?cat=56
http://www.byteme.awmn/browse.php?cat=51
http://www.byteme.awmn/browse.php?cat=60

ρε beda... γιατι δεν κατεβαινεις και εσυ την τεταρτη στο meeting????
_αφου βεβαια χρησιμοποιησεις τα link που σου εδωσα_  ::  


@Σταυρο μου ετυχε κατι και δεν ηρθα last time, ρωτα και τον sokrati!

----------


## bedazzled

> αχχχχ..... τι κανουν τα Se3oualika προβληματα.............   
> Use this to help your self...
> 
> http://www.byteme.awmn/browse.php?cat=56
> http://www.byteme.awmn/browse.php?cat=51
> http://www.byteme.awmn/browse.php?cat=60
> 
> ρε beda... γιατι δεν κατεβαινεις και εσυ την τεταρτη στο meeting????
> _αφου βεβαια χρησιμοποιησεις τα link που σου εδωσα_  
> ...


Τα torrents ΔΕΝ είναι δια πάσαν νόσον και μ@λακίαν όπως νομίζεις εσύ... εκτός αυτού, έχω ξεπεράσει πλέον το στάδιο του πλαγκτόν «θέλω να leechάρω το μισό awmn».  :: 
Όσο για τα meetings, ουδέποτε δήλωσα ότι θα έρθω και δεν το έκανα... αν δεν έχω σκοπό να πάω κάπου, απλά δεν το γράφω and so you should do.  :: 

Φιλάκια στα ούλα  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

> Τα torrents ΔΕΝ είναι δια πάσαν νόσον και μ@λακίαν όπως νομίζεις εσύ... εκτός αυτού, έχω ξεπεράσει πλέον το στάδιο του πλαγκτόν «θέλω να leechάρω το μισό awmn». 
> Όσο για τα meetings, ουδέποτε δήλωσα ότι θα έρθω και δεν το έκανα... αν δεν έχω σκοπό να πάω κάπου, απλά δεν το γράφω and so you should do. 
> 
> Φιλάκια στα ούλα





> Τα torrents ΔΕΝ είναι δια πάσαν νόσον και μ@λακίαν όπως νομίζεις εσύ... εκτός αυτού, έχω ξεπεράσει πλέον το στάδιο του πλαγκτόν «θέλω να leechάρω το μισό awmn».


Θα πρεπει να μιλας εκ πηρας.... τη να πω..  ::   ::   ::  




> Όσο για τα meetings, ουδέποτε δήλωσα ότι θα έρθω και δεν το έκανα... αν δεν έχω σκοπό να πάω κάπου, απλά δεν το γράφω and so you should do.


Ειπε κανεις το αντιθετο??

μα... νομιζω αλλα λεω εγω.. αλλα καταλαβαινεις εσυ....



*ΕΓΩ ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ MEETING ΤΗΝ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ!!!*

και οχι, δεν φωναζω,,, απλα το γραφω με μεγαλα γραματα για να καταλαβεις τη λεω  ::

----------


## smarag

οκ παιδία μου. 

Σας περιμένω την τετάρτη...

----------


## nikpanGR

ναι μπαμπα.!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Αν τα καταφέρω θα περάσω  ::

----------


## smarag

Σας περιμένουμε σήμερα σε 30 λεπτά έχουμε meeting.

----------


## prometheus

> Σας περιμένουμε σήμερα σε 30 λεπτά έχουμε meeting.


Σήμερα σε πόση ώρα έχουμε μύτηνγκ, αγαπητέ Σταύρο μας ?

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> Σας περιμένουμε σήμερα σε 30 λεπτά έχουμε meeting.
> 
> 
> Σήμερα σε πόση ώρα έχουμε μύτηνγκ, αγαπητέ Σταύρο μας ?


Κατέβα και μην μιλάς  ::

----------


## smarag

Σήμερα Ο.Π.Ε. 13ο meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 2/4 FloCafe Ζεας

----------


## smarag

Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (ρέντης, Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Flocafe Marina Zeas. 
Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα. 
Άμεσος μετά τον απογευματινό μας καφέ, θα πάμε για το βραδυνό μας φαγητό στον Ηλία.
Αντε να βλεπω συμμετοχες...

----------


## Neuro

Κάποια άσχετα σχόλια καθαρίστηκαν και μεταφέρθηκαν στα O.T.

----------


## smarag

ΠΑΣΧΑΛΙΝΟ MEETING ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ στο Flocafe Ζέας σας περιμένουμε όλους.
Στις 20:30  ::

----------


## Philip

Ωραία.... :: 

Πιστεύω να προλάβω να είμαι εκεί.

*---Philip---*

----------


## viper7gr

και εγω με silicon

----------


## smarag

15o meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 7/5 FloCafe Ζεας

Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (ρέντης, Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Flocafe Marina Zeas. 
Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα. 
Άμεσος μετά τον απογευματινό μας καφέ, θα πάμε για το βραδυνό μας φαγητό στον Ηλία.
Αντε να βλεπω συμμετοχες...

----------


## papashark

Θα έχει ανοίξει ο Ηλίας ?

Εχεις πληροφορίες ?  ::  


Ασε που θα έχουμε προβλήματα στο meeting, δεν θα έχει με τι να γκινιάζει ο Νιckpan....

----------


## Dreamweaver

> Θα έχει ανοίξει ο Ηλίας ?
> 
> Εχεις πληροφορίες ?  
> 
> 
> Ασε που θα έχουμε προβλήματα στο meeting, δεν θα έχει με τι να γκινιάζει ο Νιckpan....


χαχαχαχαχα

btw θα ερθω!!!

και ας ΜΗΝ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΥΡΙΟ smarag  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Kάτι θα βρώ...!!!  ::

----------


## smarag

> Θα έχει ανοίξει ο Ηλίας ?
> 
> Εχεις πληροφορίες ?  
> 
> 
> Ασε που θα έχουμε προβλήματα στο meeting, δεν θα έχει με τι να γκινιάζει ο Νιckpan....



Ο Ηλιας άνοιξε!!!

----------


## smarag

> και ας ΜΗΝ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΥΡΙΟ smarag


Ασε ρε που δέν μου μιλάς  ::  έλα και θα τα πούμε .

----------


## Dreamweaver

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Dreamweaver
> 
> 
> και ας ΜΗΝ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΥΡΙΟ smarag 
> 
> 
> Ασε ρε που δέν μου μιλάς  έλα και θα τα πούμε .


  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Dreamweaver
> 
> ...


Το να βγάζεις την γλώσσα, σε κάποιες αφρικανικές φιλές υποκαθιστά την ομιλία, οπότε μόλις του μίλησες  ::   ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Dreamweaver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> ...


ουγκα  ::  

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Συμπεράσματα χθεσινού meeting:
- Ναι, ο *papashark* όντως ενίσχυσε τους αερόσακούς του όπως είχε ενημερώσει σε πρόσφατο topic.  ::  
- Το κινητό του τελικά "σηκώνει" κάρτα των 8GB.  ::  

Και φυσικά το κέφι του αστείρευτο. Εύγε Πάνο. Μακάρι οι μισοί "πάλιουρες" στο ΑΜΔΑ να είχαν τέτοιο κέφι.  ::   ::  

Υ.Γ.: *vassilis3* (και όχι μόνο), περιμένουμε ανακοίνωση όπως έλεγες για αυτό που θα ακολουθήσει.  ::

----------


## ntarkos

*ΚΑΤΑΓΚΕΛΙΑ*
Εμενα που δεν ειχα ξανα ερθει σε meeting με εψισαν τα σχολεια για τον Ηλια να ερθω αλλα Ηλια δεν ειδα....
αντε στο επομενο meeting μακαρι να τον δω....

----------


## sb-er

> *ΚΑΤΑΓΚΕΛΙΑ*
> Εμενα που δεν ειχα ξανα ερθει σε meeting με εψισαν τα σχολεια για τον Ηλια να ερθω αλλα Ηλια δεν ειδα....
> αντε στο επομενο meeting μακαρι να τον δω....


ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ, δύο 'γ'. Μη ξεχάσουμε και την ελληνικά μας.  :: 

επίσης 'έψησαν' και 'σχόλια'. Σχολεια είναι άλλο πράμα...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ntarkos
> 
> *ΚΑΤΑΓΚΕΛΙΑ*
> Εμενα που δεν ειχα ξανα ερθει σε meeting με εψισαν τα σχολεια για τον Ηλια να ερθω αλλα Ηλια δεν ειδα....
> αντε στο επομενο meeting μακαρι να τον δω....
> 
> 
> ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ, δύο 'γ'. Μη ξεχάσουμε και την ελληνικά μας. 
> 
> επίσης 'έψησαν' και 'σχόλια'. Σχολεια είναι άλλο πράμα...


Στην περίπτωση μας δεν έχεις δίκιο.

Είναι καταγκελία από την γκέλα που έκατσε και δεν ήταν ανοιχτός ο Ηλίας

Τα σχολεία και όχι σχόλια, είναι κι αυτό σωστό, γιατί του έκαναν ένα σωρό μαθήματα για το σαβουάρ βιβρ στον Ηλία

Το δε έψισαν ναι είναι ορθογραφικό λάθος, αλλά δεν θα μας φας ρε φιλαράκι για ένα λαθάκι  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Είναι καταγκελία από την γκέλα που έκατσε και δεν ήταν ανοιχτός ο Ηλίας
> 
> Τα σχολεία και όχι σχόλια, είναι κι αυτό σωστό, γιατί του έκαναν ένα σωρό μαθήματα για το σαβουάρ βιβρ στον Ηλία
> 
> Το δε έψισαν ναι είναι ορθογραφικό λάθος, αλλά δεν θα μας φας ρε φιλαράκι για ένα λαθάκι


  ::   ::   ::  
Πρώτος ο Πάνος...  ::

----------


## ntarkos

συγνώμη για τα ορθογραφικά λάθη του προηγούμενου pm μου αλλά δεν έχω συνηθίσει να γράφω ελληνικά στο pc άλοστε ξέρετε ότι όλα στο net είναι ελληνικά με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες έτσι έχω συνηθίσει και πάει μόνο του το χέρι.... 
τέλος πάντων συγνώμη για τα ελληνικά μου αλλά η καταγγελία ισχύει ακόμα....  ::

----------


## smarag

Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (ρέντης, Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Flocafe Marina Zeas. 
Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα. 
Άμεσος μετά τον απογευματινό μας καφέ, θα πάμε για το βραδυνό μας φαγητό στον Ηλία.
Αντε να βλεπω συμμετοχες...

----------


## smarag

Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (ρέντης, Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Flocafe Marina Zeas. 
Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα. 

Αντε να βλεπω συμμετοχες...

17o meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 4/6 FloCafe Ζεας

----------


## commando

Να ρωτησω θα ειναι και ο papashark αν πατε να φατε στου Ηλια?
Γιατι αλλαξαμε γραναζια και λαδια στην μηχανη του Acoul και εχει περισεψει ορυκτελαιο αρκετο 
για το σουβλατζιδικο να του παμε..

----------


## panxan

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω
Ελπίζω να δέχεστε και λίγο πιο Βορειοανατολικούς  ::  
Κάτι σαν τον Γραίγο ένα πράγμα  ::  

Παναγιώτης

----------


## smarag

> Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω
> Ελπίζω να δέχεστε και λίγο πιο Βορειοανατολικούς  
> Κάτι σαν τον Γραίγο ένα πράγμα  
> 
> Παναγιώτης


Απο παντού δεχόμαστε εμείς.

----------


## papashark

> Να ρωτησω θα ειναι και ο papashark αν πατε να φατε στου Ηλια?Γιατι αλλαξαμε γραναζια και λαδια στην μηχανη του Acoul και εχει περισεψει ορυκτελαιο αρκετο για το σουβλατζιδικο να του παμε..


Πάντα έλεγα ότι ο acoul χάνει λάδια....

Παιδιά το μαγαζί δέχετε όλα τα είδη ορυκτέλαιου και εκδίκει και κάρτα καυσαερίων !

----------


## panxan

Sorry αλλά δεν κατάφερα, αν και το ήθελα, να έρθω.

Με τον περίεργο καιρό που κάνει μου αρρώστησε ο μικρός

I hope next time

----------


## badge

Ευχαριστούμε τον Πειραιά για την ακόμα μια φορά υπέροχη φιλοξενία  ::

----------


## papashark

> Sorry αλλά δεν κατάφερα, αν και το ήθελα, να έρθω.
> 
> Με τον περίεργο καιρό που κάνει μου αρρώστησε ο μικρός
> 
> I hope next time


Περαστικά σου και μην στεναχωριέσε, φάγαμε και το δικό σου πιάτο  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panxan
> 
> Sorry αλλά δεν κατάφερα, αν και το ήθελα, να έρθω.
> 
> Με τον περίεργο καιρό που κάνει μου αρρώστησε ο μικρός
> 
> I hope next time
> 
> 
> Περαστικά σου και μην στεναχωριέσε, φάγαμε και το δικό σου πιάτο


Eγω δεν ήρθα γιατι καπνιζω και τους πειράζει μερικούς το κάπνισμα (papashark,bagde,smarag)...xexexe...
Πέρα από την πλάκα.....είχα την κόρη μου στο σπίτι και δεν μπορούσα να την αφήσω μόνη της..........Ευχομαι να περασατε καλά χωρίς εμένα αν σας ντουμανιάζω.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Εγώ δεν ήρθα γιατί με πειράζουν τα κοτομπέϊκον... (ακόμα και η μυρωδιά)  ::   ::   ::  
*Το κοτομπέικον βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία*  ::  
(όταν το βλέπω δηλαδή, γιατί παρασύρομαι σε... κρεατολαγνείες).  ::

----------


## papashark

> Εγώ δεν ήρθα γιατί με πειράζουν τα κοτομπέϊκον... (ακόμα και η μυρωδιά)    
> *Το κοτομπέικον βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία*  
> (όταν το βλέπω δηλαδή, γιατί παρασύρομαι σε... κρεατολαγνείες).


Ασε, κοτομπέηκον δεν φάγαμε, είχε τελειώσει.

Την επόμενη θα τα έχω παραγγήλει ποιο νωρίς ειδάλλως προβλέπω να με κατηγορούν για παραπλανητική διαφήμιση !  ::

----------


## SpIdr

γεια  ::

----------


## smarag

Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (ρέντης, Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Flocafe Marina Zeas. 
Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα. 

Αντε να βλεπω συμμετοχες...

18o meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 11/6 FloCafe Ζεας

----------


## smarag

Αντε να βλεπω συμμετοχες...

  ::  18o meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 11/6 FloCafe Ζεας  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

θελω link.....θέλω βοηθεια....θέλω στοργη.....θέλω meeting...θέλω καφέ......θέλω διακοπέςςςςςς.......

----------


## smarag

Εμείς θέλουμε όλοι μαζί NIKPANGR δέν νομίζω να έχεις παραπονο.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

*KANENA ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ*.....ΘΕΛΩ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ..........

----------


## papashark

> *KANENA ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ*.....ΘΕΛΩ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ..........


Nα κανονίσουμε να πάς για ΒΑΝιo όπως είσαι, άμμεσα !  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> *KANENA ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ*.....ΘΕΛΩ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ..........
> 
> 
> Nα κανονίσουμε να πάς για ΒΑΝιo όπως είσαι, άμμεσα !


BLINK BLINK BLINK

----------


## smarag

> Nα κανονίσουμε να πάς για ΒΑΝιo όπως είσαι, άμμεσα !


Μην του τι λές βρε πάνο γιατι μετά θα λέει ότι δέν τον θέλουμε στα meeting και άλλες τέτοιες εξυπνάδες του nikpanGR

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Nα κανονίσουμε να πάς για ΒΑΝιo όπως είσαι, άμμεσα ! 
> 
> 
> Μην του τι λές βρε πάνο γιατι μετά θα λέει ότι δέν τον θέλουμε στα meeting και άλλες τέτοιες εξυπνάδες του nikpanGR


ΠΟΤΕ δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο......πάντα μέσα είμαι και το ξέρετε.......Απλα τραβώ και εγώ το κουπί μου τώρα τελευταία....

----------


## smarag

Για το λόγο του αληθές δές τι λές ...




> Eγω δεν ήρθα γιατι καπνιζω και τους πειράζει μερικούς το κάπνισμα (papashark,bagde,smarag)...xexexe...


εδω

η αληθεια είναι ότι μας ενοχλή που καπνίζεις αλλά δεν το κάναμε θέμα.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

και παρακάτω λέω....



```
Πέρα από την πλάκα.....είχα την κόρη μου στο σπίτι και δεν μπορούσα να την αφήσω μόνη της..........Ευχομαι να περασατε καλά χωρίς εμένα αν σας ντουμανιάζω.....
```

αυτα γιατί τα κόβεις Τριανταφυλλόπουλε του Πειραιά?  ::   ::

----------


## smarag

καλά πάψε και έλα στο meeting άντε όλο λογια είσαι ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Τριανταφυλλόπουλε του Πειραιά?


Άλλος έχει τον τίτλο ...  ::   ::

----------


## smarag

Αντε να βλέπω συμμετοχές...

 ::  *19o meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 18/6 FloCafe Ζεας*  ::

----------


## smarag

Αντε να βλέπω συμμετοχές...

 ::  * 20o meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 25/6 FloCafe Ζεας* 
 ::

----------


## smarag

Ο.Π.Ε το σημερινό 21o meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 23/7 FloCafe Ζεας

Σας περιμένουμε...  ::

----------


## prometheus

σε ποιά παραλία κάνουμε meeting σήμερα ?  ::

----------


## papashark

Στο flocafe Ζέας, κερνάω καφέ σήμερα  ::

----------


## pkent79

Δεν βλέπω να προλαβαίνω...
Είμαι κολλημένος στο Πανεπιστήμιο με μπόλικη δουλειά.

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ Mr. PAPASHARK.  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

thanks

----------


## smarag

Μιας και μαζευτικάμε παλι ας κάνουμε το 22o meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 3/9 FloCafe Ζεας

Σας περιμένουμε όλους.

----------


## Dreamweaver

ohi ohi Captain  ::

----------


## smarag

Σας περιμένουμε στο 23o meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 17/9 FloCafe Ζεας

----------


## Dreamweaver

Θα ειμαι εκει, Χρονια πολλα και παλι για την ονομαστικη εορτη σου  ::

----------


## smarag

ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## klarabel

Μια απο τα ίδια. Χρόνια πολλά και απο μένα.

----------


## commando

Θα φαμε τιποτα?Πειναω παλι στο τσαμπα θα την βγαλουν οι Πειραιωτες?

----------


## smarag

ελα και θα σε παμε να φάς αν πεινάς τόσο.

----------


## commando

::   ::   ::

----------


## smarag

> 


Θα σου πάρουμε και Sprite  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

2 sprite

----------


## smarag

ναι σωστα

----------


## tritsako

smarag Χρόνια πολλά και καλά και από εμένα.

Τη Τετάρτη μπορεί να έρθω και εγώ με το γιό μου.  ::   ::

----------


## smarag

Να έρθεις  ::

----------


## trimitsos

Όχι ρε γαμώτο, Δευτέρες-Τετάρτες δεν μπορώ απογεύματα!
 ::   ::   ::  είμαι καταδικασμένος!

----------


## smarag

24o meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 8/10 FloCafe Ζεας

----------


## papashark

μέσα  :: 

Αν και σκέφτομαι νωρίτερα την Τετάρτη να κάνω κάτι που έχω να κάνω πολλά χρόνια, οπότε θα έρθω μάλλον ψιλοπτώμα...

----------


## igna

> μέσα 
> 
> Αν και σκέφτομαι νωρίτερα την Τετάρτη να κάνω κάτι που έχω να κάνω πολλά χρόνια, οπότε θα έρθω μάλλον ψιλοπτώμα...


*SEX*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## badge

Μάλλον εννοεί 5x5  ::  ... κι εγώ που πήγα χτες, είμαι κομμάτια σήμερα.

----------


## igna

> Μάλλον εννοεί 5x5  ... κι εγώ που πήγα χτες, είμαι κομμάτια σήμερα.


*SEX! 5x5* μωρέ μπράβο στο κουράγιο σας.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Αντε ρε δεν ντρέπεστε, αμέσως στο πονειρό το μυαλό σας...

Είπα να αρχίσω γυμναστήριο, έχω κάνει και συμφωνία να είναι το ασθενοφώτο απ' έξω με κινητή μονάδα ανάνηψης...

----------


## smarag

> Αντε ρε δεν ντρέπεστε, αμέσως στο πονειρό το μυαλό σας...
> 
> Είπα να αρχίσω γυμναστήριο, έχω κάνει και συμφωνία να είναι το ασθενοφώτο απ' έξω με κινητή μονάδα ανάνηψης...


Φωτογραφία θα σε βγάλει το ασθενοφώτο ???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Αν κατέβει κανείς από την κλίκα των Αμπελοκήπων θα έρθω και εγώ. ... γιατί η Αμερική θα είχε ξεσαλώσει αν δεν υπήρχε η Ρωσία και τούμπαλιν ...

----------


## papashark

> Αν κατέβει κανείς από την κλίκα των Αμπελοκήπων θα έρθω και εγώ. ... γιατί η Αμερική θα είχε ξεσαλώσει αν δεν υπήρχε η Ρωσία και τούμπαλιν ...


Αμα είναι έτσι ας μην κατέβεις καθόλου καλύτερα.

Εδώ στον Πειραιά έχουμε ξεπεράσει τα Αμερική vs Ρωσία και δεν ασχολούμαστε καν, και όχι μόνο δεν ασχολούμαστε, δεν θέλουμε καν να μας τα θυμίζουν...

----------


## smarag

Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (ρέντης, Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Flocafe Marina Zeas. 
Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα. 
Άμεσος μετά τον απογευματινό μας καφέ, θα πάμε για το βραδυνό μας φαγητό στον Ηλία.
Αντε να βλεπω συμμετοχες...

*25o meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:00 29/10 FloCafe Ζεας*

----------


## commando

πειναω απο τωρα  ::  ,παρεα καλη θα φερει κανας γνωστος?

----------


## smarag

Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (ρέντης, Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Flocafe Marina Zeas. 
Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα. 
Άμεσος μετά τον απογευματινό μας καφέ, θα πάμε για το βραδυνό μας φαγητό στον Ηλία.
Αντε να βλεπω συμμετοχες...

*26o meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 5/11 FloCafe Ζεας*

----------


## acoul

προς το παρών πάρε ένα transparent avatar ...

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά το αποτέλεσμα το χθεσινού meeting ήταν να βρεθούμε οι Σταύρος, Πάνος, Γιάννης και Μανώλης (έβαλα τελευταίο τον εαυτό μου  ::  ) και τα είπαμε μετά από αρκετό καιρό. Περάσαμε καλά όμως.  ::  
Άγνωστο το πότε θα ξαναβρεθούμε με τις τόσες υποχρεώσεις που φαίνεται πλέον να έχει ο κόσμος γενικά.  ::  
Δυστυχώς όλη η πίεση που υπάρχει γύρω με όλα όσα μας επηρεάζουν (π.χ. ακρίβεια), φοβάμαι ότι έχουν αντίκτυπο και στο χόμπυ μας.  ::

----------


## smarag

> προς το παρών πάρε ένα transparent avatar ...


ευχαριστώ πολύ,  ::   ::   ::  οπως ειδες το έβαλα

----------


## smarag

Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (ρέντης, Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Flocafe Marina Zeas. 
Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα. 
Άμεσος μετά τον απογευματινό μας καφέ, θα πάμε για το βραδυνό μας φαγητό στον Ηλία.
Αντε να βλεπω συμμετοχες...

*27o meeting 2008 Πειραιά, Τετάρ 20:30 12/11 FloCafe Ζεας*

----------


## papashark

μέσα

----------


## smarag

Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (ρέντης, Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Flocafe Marina Zeas. 
Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα. 
Άμεσος μετά τον απογευματινό μας καφέ, θα πάμε για το βραδυνό μας φαγητό στον Ηλία.
Αντε να βλεπω συμμετοχες...

----------


## papashark

Μέσα

----------


## commando

Στον Ηλια δουλευουν τοσοι αλλοδαποι δεν το κανετε αλλου μην σας την πεσουν οι χρυσαυγιτες?

----------


## papashark

> Στον Ηλια δουλευουν τοσοι αλλοδαποι δεν το κανετε αλλου μην σας την πεσουν οι χρυσαυγιτες?


Στον Ηλία πάμε από τότε που ιδιοκτήτης ήταν Αλβανός (και το μαγαζί ήταν πολύ καλύτερο από ότι τώρα που το έχει Ελληνας)...

Ούτε τους αλλοδαπούς φοβάμαι, ούτε τους χρυσαυγήτες, τους διανοητικά ανάπηρους και κολημένους φοβάμαι...

----------


## nikpanGR

Μπα μόνοι σας θα είστε........όπως συνήθως......επιλογή σας...

----------


## badge

Τα λέμε εκεί guys

----------


## tritsako

Ορίστικε πολύ γρήγορα, δεν προλαβαίνω.
 ::

----------


## commando

εγω ειμαι μεσα αν παμε σε ελληνικο σουβλατζιδικο κ ,αυστραλεζικο να ειναι δεν εχω προβλημα...
www.souvlakihut.com.au

----------


## pkent79

Συγνώμη, αλλά κανονίστηκε ήδη βόλτα που δεν μπορώ να αρνηθώ.
Την επόμενη εβδομάδα και με καλύτερη ατμόσφαιρα παντού.  ::

----------


## commando

Παλι οι 3 τους θα μεινουν?Ουτε εδρα μητινγκ?
Αχ ρε παλιες καλες εποχες....
download/file.php?id=14742

----------


## bedazzled

> Μπα μόνοι σας θα είστε........όπως συνήθως......επιλογή σας...


Μαμάαααααααααα δεν με παίζουνεεεεεεεε!  ::   ::   ::  




> εγω ειμαι μεσα αν παμε σε ελληνικο σουβλατζιδικο


Κεμπάπ τρως;  ::

----------


## papashark

> εγω ειμαι μεσα αν παμε σε ελληνικο σουβλατζιδικο κ ,αυστραλεζικο να ειναι δεν εχω προβλημα...
> http://www.souvlakihut.com.au


Κοίτα, εγώ πάω για να φάω καλό φαγητό, δεν με νοίαζει αν το έχει μαγειρέψει τούρκος (κάνουν κάτι ωραία adana kebab !!!), αλβανός (χωριάτικη με λεμόνι), αντιεξουσιαστής (χωριάτικη με μολότοφ, γουρουνάκια στην ψιλή φωτιά), ελληνας (greek mousaka) ή ο οποιοσδήποτε. Το ζητούμενο είναι το φαγητό να είναι καλό και νόστιμο.

Τώρα εσύ ξέρουμε ότι γενικά έχεις διάφορα κολήματα, και μπορώ να σου πω ότι χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που δεν θα έρθεις, γιατί και να ερχόσουν στο ίδιο τραπέζι με εσένα απλά δεν κάθομαι...

----------


## smarag

> Μπα μόνοι σας θα είστε........όπως συνήθως......επιλογή σας...


Τελικά δέν είμασταν μόνοι όπως ήθελες ή θα ήθελες να πιστεύεις.

----------


## papashark

Kαι δεν πήγαμε στο Ηλία τελικά για σουβλάκια (βλέπεις όσο το είχε ο Αλβανός ήταν πολύ καλύτερο, τώρα με τον Ελληνα χάλασε), αλλά πήγαμε απέναντι σε ένα πολύ ωραίο μεζεδωπολείο που το λένε Καρσί. (Καρσί σημαίνει απέναντι στα τουρκικά). Κρίμα που δεν ήταν ο commando μαζί, θα απολάμβανε πολύ το φαγητό εκεί  ::   ::   ::

----------


## badge

Το ρακόμελο στο τέλος ήταν όλα τα λεφτά.... ό,τι έπρεπε για να σβήσει τη φλόγα στο στόμα από τις καυτερές πιπεριές που είχε η ψητή φέτα.

Την άλλη φορά να πάρουμε μύδια, που τα είδα και τα ζήλεψα  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Το ρακόμελο στο τέλος ήταν όλα τα λεφτά.... ό,τι έπρεπε για να σβήσει τη φλόγα στο στόμα από τις καυτερές πιπεριές που είχε η ψητή φέτα.
> 
> Την άλλη φορά να πάρουμε μύδια, που τα είδα και τα ζήλεψα


Ρε δε το κάνουμε και σήμερα... μου έχουν τρέξει τα σάλια ... και εχω και σαλάτα για μεσημεριανό. Σιχτρι Πως να δουλέψει άνθρωπος με εσάς....  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από badge
> 
> Το ρακόμελο στο τέλος ήταν όλα τα λεφτά.... ό,τι έπρεπε για να σβήσει τη φλόγα στο στόμα από τις καυτερές πιπεριές που είχε η ψητή φέτα.
> 
> Την άλλη φορά να πάρουμε μύδια, που τα είδα και τα ζήλεψα 
> 
> 
> Ρε δε το κάνουμε και σήμερα... μου έχουν τρέξει τα σάλια ... και εχω και σαλάτα για μεσημεριανό. Σιχτρι Πως να δουλέψει άνθρωπος με εσάς....


πολύ αγκαλιά και αγάπες οι Αμπελόκηποι, μέρος των Βριλησσίων που πάει παντού και με όλα, ακόμη και με openwrt τελευταία και του Πειραιά ... !! να δω και τον john70 αγκαλιά με τον papashark και θα μπορώ να πω ότι τα έχω δει όλα σε αυτό το τσίρκο του παραλόγου που πολύ αγαπώ κατά βάθος !!

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από badge
> 
> ...





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fimomenosapomods
> 
> μαζι με τις συμμαχικες κλικες
> 
> 
> Οι συμμαχικές κλίκες Πειραιά, Πατησίων, Αμπελοκήπων, Αιγάλεω, Περιστερίου, Αμαρουσίου, Γλυφάδας, Αργυρούπολης και Μαλακάσας σου απευθύνουν αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς.

----------


## nikpanGR

Tα κοινά μίση-αδιαφορίες ενώνουν και τους ποιό απίθανους......Είναι στραβός ο γιαλός η στραβα αρμενίζουμε,αναρωτιέμαι......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

Κάποιους τους παίζουν τα υπόλοιπα παιδάκια...........................................κάποιους άλλους δεν τους παίζουν και κλαίγονται όπως συνήθως........................................επιλογή τους...

 <-- xanthopoulos baby !!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Tα κοινά μίση-αδιαφορίες ενώνουν και τους ποιό απίθανους......Είναι στραβός ο γιαλός η στραβα αρμενίζουμε,αναρωτιέμαι......


Είσαι βαθιά νυχτωμένος....

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Tα κοινά μίση-αδιαφορίες ενώνουν και τους ποιό απίθανους......Είναι στραβός ο γιαλός η στραβα αρμενίζουμε,αναρωτιέμαι......   
> 
> 
> Είσαι βαθιά νυχτωμένος....


Ή απλά νηστικός ..  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ...


Kαι ως γνωστών, νυστηκό αρκούδι δεν χορεύει !

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


 ..... δεν την παλεύει...

----------


## Neuro

*Timing optimization of nested loops considering code size for DSP applications*
Qingfeng Zhuge Zili Shao Sha, E.H.-M. 
Dept. of Comput. Sci., Texas Univ., Dallas, TX, USA;

This paper appears in: Parallel Processing, 2004. ICPP 2004. International Conference on
Publication Date: 15-18 Aug. 2004
On page(s): 475- 482 vol.1
ISSN: 0190-3918
ISBN: 0-7695-2197-5
INSPEC Accession Number: 8322637
Digital Object Identifier: 10.1109/ICPP.2004.1327957
Current Version Published: 2004-08-30 

*Abstract*
Software pipelining for nested loops remains a challenging problem for embedded system design. The existing software pipelining techniques for single loops can only explore the parallelism of the innermost loop, so the final timing performance is inferior. While multidimensional (MD) retiming can explore the outer loop parallelism, it introduces large overheads in loop index generation and code size due to transformation. We use MD retiming to model the software pipelining problem of nested loops. We show that the computation time and code size of a software-pipelined loop nest is affected by execution sequence and retiming function. The algorithm of software pipelining for nested loops technique (SPINE) is proposed to generate fully parallelized loops efficiently with the overheads as small as possible. The experimental results show that our technique outperforms both the standard software pipelining and MD retiming significantly.

Καλή φάση  ::

----------


## Neuro

Κάποια σχόλια μεταφέρθηκαν στα Ο.Τ. Παρακαλώ, δε θέλω άλλες εξυπνάδες και αντιπαραθέσεις σε topic για meeting, αν δε γουστάρετε κάποιους μη τους κάνετε παρέα, μη πάτε σε meetings που οργανώνουν, κάντε το δικό σας meeting.

----------


## smarag

Χρονια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονια σε όλους

Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (ρέντης, Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Flocafe Marina Zeas. 
Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα. 
Άμεσος μετά τον απογευματινό μας καφέ, θα πάμε για το βραδυνό μας φαγητό στον Ηλία.
Αντε να βλεπω συμμετοχες...

----------


## kinglyr

σταύρο λες να κρατήσουμε μια ενότητα για τα meetings?

----------

